# [SOLVED] Cisco 1801K9 Commands - i'm lost.



## baggytrousers1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi

I ran the SDM installer on my Cisco 1801K9. All went fine, until it would not reconnect to the server.

I then followed the instructions for IOS, so that I could return the machine back to it's factory defaults but, stupidly, I've got myself lost and think I must have made a command which i shouldn't have done.

What I essentially need to do is return the router back to it's default factory settings, so that I can then run the SDM disc again. I'm a total newbie to the world of Cisco and the IOS is just one step too far to me.

My hyperterminal readout is as follows. I've somehow entered the 'Router' command, but have no idea how to get out of it:

User Access Verification 

Username: RouterAdmin 
Password: 
% Login invalid 

Username: RouterAdmin 
Password: 
% Password: timeout expired! 
Username: RouterAdmin 
Password: 
yourname#enable 
yourname#username RouterAdmin privilege 15 secret 0 Costa$7Pan 
^ 
% Invalid input detected at '^' marker. 

yourname#username RouterAdmin privilege 15 secret 0 Costa$7Pan 
^ 
% Invalid input detected at '^' marker. 

yourname# erase start-u 
% Invalid input detected at '^' marker. 

yourname# 
yourname# 

yourname# 
yourname# erase startup-config 
Erasing the nvram filesystem will remove all configuration files! Continue? [con 
firm] 
[OK] 
Erase of nvram: complete 
yourname# reload 
Proceed with reload? [confirm] 

System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)YH12, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1) 
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport 
Copyright (c) 2007 by cisco Systems, Inc. 
C1800 platform with 131072 Kbytes of main memory with parity disabled 

Upgrade ROMMON initialized 
program load complete, entry point: 0x80012000, size: 0xc0c0 

Initializing ATA monitor library....... 
program load complete, entry point: 0x80012000, size: 0xc0c0 

Initializing ATA monitor library....... 

program load complete, entry point: 0x80012000, size: 0x14589fc 
Self decompressing the image : ################################################# 
################################################################################ 
######################### [OK] 

Restricted Righ 

Use, duplication, or disclosure by the Government is 
subject to restrictions as set forth in subparagraph 
(c) of the Commercial Computer Software - Restricted 
Rights clause at FAR sec. 52.227-19 and subparagraph 
(c) (1) (ii) of the Rights in Technical Data and Computer 
Software clause at DFARS sec. 252.227-7013.  

cisco Systems, Inc. 
170 West Tasman Drive 
San Jose, California 95134-1706 



Cisco IOS Software, C180X Software (C180X-ADVIPSERVICESK9-M), Version 12.4(15)T3 
, RELEASE SOF 
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport 
Copyright (c) 1986-2008 by Cisco Systems, Inc. 
Compiled Thu 24-Jan-08 12:55 by prod_rel_team 
Image text-base: 0x80012118, data-base: 0x8223D000 


This product contains cryptographic features and is subject to United 
States and local country laws governing import, export, transfer and 
use. Delivery of Cisco cryptographic products does not imply 
third-party authority to import, export, distribute or use encryption. 
Importers, exporters, distributors and users are 
compliance with U.S. and local country laws. By using this product you 
agree to comply with applicable laws and regulations. If you are unable 
to comply with U.S. and local laws, return this product immediately. 

A summary of U.S. laws governing Cisco cryptographic products may be found at: 
http://www.cisco.com/wwl/export/crypto/tool/stqrg.html 

If you require further assistance please contact us by sending email to 
[email protected]. 

Cisco 1801 (MPC8500) processor (revision 0x400) with 118784K/12288K bytes of m 
ory. 
Processor board ID FHK1211F00H, with hardware revision 0000 

9 FastEthernet interfaces 
1 ISDN Basic Rate interface 
1 ATM interface 
31360K bytes of ATA CompactFlash (Read/Write) 
Installed image archive 


--- System Configuration Dialog --- 

Would you like to enter the initial configuration dialog? [yes/no]: yes 

At any point you may enter a question mark '?' for help. 
Use ctrl-c to abort configuration dialog at any prompt. 
Default settings are in square brackets '[]'. 

Basic management setup configures  
for management of the system, extended setup will ask you 
to configure each interface on the system 

Would you like to enter basic management setup? [yes/no]: yes 
Configuring global parameters: 

Enter host name [Router]: no 

The enable secret is a password used to protect access to 
privileged EXEC and configuration modes. This password, after 
entered, becomes encrypted in the configuration. 
Enter enable secret: Costa$7Pan 

The enable password is used when you do not specify an 
enable secret password, with some older software versions, and 
some boot images. 
Enter enable password: Costa$7Pan 
% Please choose a password that is different from the enable secret 
Enter enable password: Costa%7Pan 

The virtual terminal password is used to protect 
access to the router over a network interface. 
Enter virtual terminal password: Costa^7Pan 
Configure SNMP Network Management? [yes]: 

Community string [public]: 

Current interface summary 

Any interface listed with OK? value "NO" doe 

Interface IP-Address OK? Method Status Prot 
ocol 
FastEthernet0 unassigned NO unset up down 

BRI0 unassigned NO unset down down 

BRI0:1 unassigned YES unset down down 

BRI0:2 unassigned YES unset down down 

FastEthernet1 unassigned YES unset initializing down 

FastEthernet2 unassigned YES unset initializing down 

FastEthernet3 unassigned YES unset initializing down 

FastEthernet4 unassigned YES unset initializing down 

FastEthernet5 unassigned YES unset initializing down 

FastEthernet6 unassigned YES unset initializing down  

FastEthernet7 unassigned YES unset initializing down 

FastEthernet8 unassigned YES unset initializing down 

ATM0 unassigned NO unset initializing down 

Vlan1 unassigned YES unset up down 


Enter interface name used to connect to the 
management network from the above interface summary: no 
Invalid interface 


Enter interface name used to connect to the 
management network from the above interface summary: Vlan1 

Configuring interface Vlan1: 
Configure IP on this interface? [no]: no 

The following configuration command script was created: 

hostname no 
enable secret 5 $1$ZAng$m4kYqSj8i5tN1G3NG3r9L/ 
enable password Costa%7Pan 
line vty 0 4 
password Costa^7Pan 
snmp-server community public 
! 
no ip routing 

! 
interface FastEthernet0 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface FastEthernet1 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface FastEthernet2 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface FastEthernet3 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface FastEthernet4 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface FastEt 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface FastEthernet6 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface FastEthernet7 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface FastEthernet8 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface ATM0 
shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
interface Vlan1 
no shutdown 
no ip address 
! 
end 


[0] Go to the IOS command prompt without saving this config. 
[1] Return back to the setup without saving this config. 
[2] Save this configuration to nvram and exit. 

Enter your selection [2]: 0 
% You can enter the setup, by typing setup at IOS command prompt 


Press RETURN to get started! 


*Jun 24 15:52:M), Version 12.4*Jun 24 15:58:10.671: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Fa 
stEthernet1, changed state to up 
*Jun 24 15:58:11.683: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface FastEthern 
et8, changed state to down 
*Jun 24 15:58:11.687: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface FastEthern 
et7, changed state to down 
*Jun 24 15:58:11.687: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface FastEthern 
et6, changed state to down 
*Jun 24 15:58:11.687: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line p 
et5, changed state to down 
*Jun 24 15:58:11.687: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface FastEthern 
et4, changed state to down 
*Jun 24 15:58:11.687: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface FastEthern 
et3, changed state to down 
*Jun 24 15:58:11.687: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface FastEthern 
et2, changed state to down 
*Jun 24 15:58:11.687: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface FastEthern 
et1, changed state to down 
*Jun 24 15:58:14.447: %SYS-6-BOOTTIME: Time taken to reboo 
seconds 
Router> Router (config) # ip http server 
^ 
% Invalid input detected at '^' marker. 

Router> 
Router (config) # ip http server 
^ 
% Invalid input detected at '^' marker. 

Router> enable 
Router# yourname> 

% Unknown command or computer name, or unable to find computer address 
Router#no 
% Incomplete command. 

Router# enable 
Router# username RouterAdmin privilege 15 secret 0 Costa$7Pan 
^ 
% Invalid input detected at '^' marker. 

Router# exit 

































Router con0 is now available 





Press RETURN to get started. 











Router>youname> 

% Unknown command or computer name, or unable to find computer address 
Router> enable 
Router# erase startup-config 
Erasing the nvram filesystem will remove all configuration files! Continue? [con 
firm] 
[OK] 
Erase of nvram: complete 
Router# 
*Jun 24 16:12:49.075: %SYS-7-NV_BLOCK_INIT: Initialized the geometry of nvram 
Router# help 
Help may be requested at any point in a command by entering 
a question mark '?'. If nothing matches, the help list will 
be empty and you must backup until entering a '?' shows the 
available options. 
Two styles of help are provided: 
1. Full help is available when you are ready to enter a 
command argument (e.g. 'show ?') and describes each possible 
argument. 
2. Partial help is provided when an abbreviated argument is entered 
and you want to know what arguments match the input 
(e.g. 'show pr?'.) 

Router# show 
% Type "show ?" for a list of subcommands 
Router# show ? 
aaa Show AAA values 
access-expression List access expression 
access-lists List access lists 
accounting Accounting data for active sessions 
adjacency Adjacent nodes 
aliases Display alias commands 
alignment Show alignment information 
appfw Application Firewall information 
archive Archive of the running configuration information 
arp ARP table 
ase Display ASE specific information 
async Information on terminal lines used as router interfaces 
atm ATM --information 
auto Show Automation Template 
backup Backup status 
beep Show BEEP information 
bfd BFD protocol info 
bgp BGP information 
bridge Bridge Forwarding/Filtering Database [verbose] 
buffers Buffer pool statistics 
c1800 Show c1800 information 
calendar Display the hardware calendar 
call Show call 
caller Display information about dialup connections 
cca CCA information 
cdapi CDAPI information 
cdp CDP information 
cef Cisco Express Forwarding 
class-map Show QoS Class Map 
clns CLNS network information 
clock Display the system clock 
cls DLC user information 
cns CNS agents 
compress Show compression statistics 
configuration Configuration details 
connection Show Connection 
control-plane Control Plane information 
controllers Interface controller status 
cops COPS information 
cpu Show c1800 information 
crypto Encryption module 
dampening Display dampening information 
data-corruption Show data errors 
debugging State of each debugging option 
derived-config Derived operating configuration 
dhcp Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol status 
diag Show diagnostic information for port adapters/modules 
dialer Dialer parameters and statistics 
dmvpn Display DMVPN session related information 
dnsix Shows Dnsix/DMDP information 
dot11 IEEE 802.11 show information 
dot1x Dot1x i 
dsl DSL Show Commands 
dtp DTP information 
dxi atm-dxi information 
eap Shows EAP registration/session information 
eigrp EIGRP show commands  
entry Queued terminal entries 
environment Environmental monitor statistics 
eou EAPoUDP 
epm EPM information 
errdisable Error disable 
event Embedded event related commands 
event-manager Event manager information 
exception exception information 
file Show filesystem information 
flash: display information about flash: file system 
flow Flow information 
flow-sampler Display the flow samplers configured 
frame-relay Frame-Relay information 
glbp GLBP information 
hardware Hardware specific information 
history Display the session command his 
hms Host Mapper Service 
hosts IP domain-name, lookup style, nameservers, and host 
table 
html HTML helper commands 
iapp DDP IAPP 
idb List of Interface Descriptor Blocks 
interfaces Interface status and configuration 
inventory Show the physical inventory 
ip IP information 
iphc-profile Show IPHC Profile 
ipv6 IPv6 informat 
isdn ISDN information 
isis IS-IS routing information 
kerberos Show Kerberos Values 
key Key information 
kron Kron Subsystem 
line TTY line information 
llc2 IBM LLC2 circuit information 
location Display the system location 
logging Show the contents of logging buffers 
login Display Secure Login Configurations and State 
mac-address-table MAC forwarding table 
management Display the management applications 
management-interface Host management-interface information  
memory Memory statistics 
modemcap Show Modem Capabilities database 
monitor Monitoring different system events 
mpls MPLS information 
netbios-cache NetBIOS name cache contents 
netconf Show NETCONF information 
nhrp Display NHRP related infor 
ntp Network time protocol 
oer Optimized Exit Routing information 

Router# login 
% No login server running. 
Router# ip http server 
^ 
% Invalid input detected at '^' marker. 

Router# username RouterAdmin privilege 15 password 0 Costa!7Pan 
^ 
% Invalid input detected at '^' marker. 

Router# end 
Translating "end"...domain server (255.255.255.255) 

Translating "end"...domain server (255.255.255.255) 
(255.255.255.255) 
% Unknown command or computer name, or unable t 
% Unknown command or computer name, or unable t 

Router>

Anything you can do to redirect me using the IOS would be very, very, very helpful ray:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Cisco 1801K9 Commands - i'm lost.*

Phewww. Are you well and truly out of your depth or what. I hope this is just a home setup otherwise this will get far to difficult for you to follow. I'm Cisco certified and can get you set up but not a whole glorified office deal. You managed to erase your startup config which is sort of what you wanted to do (return the Cisco to it's default state). This is why it went to configuration editor on start up. Then you started to go wayward and have actually disabled routing for the router. This won't help you at all. Is this a new router? Have you used the SDM previously or is this your first time using that as well?

I will need to know something about your environment and then I can instruct you on the commands and method to configure the router to suit your set up. Couple of quick ones;

Existing LAN or new?
If existing, what IP addresses are used on it?
What is your connection to your ISP? LAN --> Cisco router --> WAN modem --> Internet ISP ?

At the enable prompt (router#) type the following and paste back results (don't type "hit enter" - just hit the enter key)

router# show running-config "hit enter"
<copy and paste results>

router# show version "hit enter"
<copy and paste results>

That will do for a start.......



Wiz


----------



## baggytrousers1 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Cisco 1801K9 Commands - i'm lost.*

Hi The Wiz.

Thanks for your response!

It is, regrettably, for an office set-up. I am truly out of my depth. Running a server and network is one thing, a router...well, you can see what i've done.

The router is new and i've not used SDM before.

I know i've done damage to the router, but is what I essentially need a carbon copy of config that came on the memory card?

The LAN will be new as it's for a remote office. We've been provided with a shared connection in a serviced office. I would, therefore, assume that the topology you mentioned is the one we use. The details are as follows:

IP Address Range: 10.8.16.1
Gateway: 10.8.0.254
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Primary DNS: 62.244.176.176
Secondary DNS: 62.244.177.177

Results of the commands are (and yes, it is indeed full of errors!):

Building configuration... 

%Error opening tftp://255.255.255.255/network-confg (Socket error) 
Default settings are in square brackets '[]'. 
%Error opening tftp://255.255.255.255/cisconet.cfg (Socket error)  
^ 


The enable secret is a p
%Error opening tftp://255.255.255.255/router-confg (Socket error) 
privileged EXEC and configuration mo
%Error opening tftp://255.255.255.255/ciscortr.cfg (Socket error) 
et
Current configuration : 1528 bytesn the configuration. 
! 
version 12.4 
service configr#Router# 
boot-start-markerminal password is
boot-end-markerIG_RESOLVE_FAIL
!E
enable secret 5 $1$vPb2$iIrEENxcOhwDdyxeG93LT0 
enable password Costa%7Pan 
access to t
! 
no aaa new-modelwork interface. 
! 
! 
no ip routing 
! 
! 
--More-- Enter v
*Jun 26 10:03:13.335: %SYS-4-CONFIG_RESOLVE_FAILURE: System config parse from (t 
ftp://255.255.255.255/network-confg) failednt? [yes]: yes 
*Jun 26 10:03:13.335: %SYS-4-CONFIG_RESOLVE_FAILURE: System config parse from (t 
*Jun 24 20:0 
^1 

% Inv 

Current interface summar
ftp://255.255.255.255/ciscone 
!5
!r
ip auth-proxy max-nodata-conns 3tively down down 
ip admission max-nodata-conns 3 
! 
multilink bundle-name authenticated 
! 
!

!s
!t
archive 
log configgned Y
hidekeysnitializin
! 
! 
! 
!d
!n
interface FastEthernet0 
no ip address 
no ip route-cache32.231: %SYS-4-CON
shutdownE_FAILURE
duplex autoig parse fro
speed auto 
no cdp enable 
! 
interface BRI 


no cdp enabler#config termi
!l
interface FastEthernet2 

FastEthernet6 
shutdownunassigne
no cdp enablet initializin
! 
interface FastEthernet3m will remove all confi
shutdowniles! Con
no cdp enable 
! 
interface FastEthernet4 
shutdown 
no cdp enable 
! 
interface FastEthernet5 

FastEthernet7 
shutdownassigned 
no cdp enable initializing 
! 
interface FastEthernet6input telnet s 
shutdown 
no cdp enable 
! 
interface FastEthernet7 
shutdown 

FastE
no cdp enable unassig
!d
interface FastEthernet8izing down 
shutdown 
no cdp enable 
! 
interface ATM0 
Rou
no ip address 
*Jun 25
no ip route-cache- 
! 
!e
no ip http server 
no ip http secure-server initializedted! 
! 
snmp-server community public ROetwork from the above interface
!u
!a
!:
!a
!E
!e
control-plane 0xc0c0nged s
!t
!t
line con 0ative 
exec-timeout 0 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
password Costa^7Pan
login
!
no process cpu extended
no process cpu autoprofile hog
end




Router#show version 
Cisco IOS Software, C180X Software (C180X-ADVIPSERVICESK9-M), Version 12.4(15)T3 
up 
*Jun 25 15:02:05.539: %LINEPROTO-5-UP
, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)terface FastEthernun 25 
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport 
Copyright (c) 1986-2008 by Cisco Systems, Inc.s 

Compiled Thu 24-Jan-08 12:55 by prod_rel_team 
n 

If you re 
administrative

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)YH12, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1) 
*Jun 25 15:06:31.071: %LINK-5-CHANGED: Interface FastEthernet3

Router uptime is 5 minutes 
System returned to ROM by power-on 
[email protected]. 
System image file is "flash:c180x-advipservices01 (MPC8500) 

--- System Configurati
Importers, exporters, distributors and users are responsible forstratively down ^ 
compliance with U.S. and local country laws. By using this product younged state to]: n 
agree to comply with applicable laws and regulations. If you are unableRT: System restar 

to comply with U.S. and local laws, 
%Error opening tftp://255.255.255.255/cisconet.cfg (Socket error)ate to adminis 
%Error opening tftp://255.255.255.255/router-confg (Socket error)d on L2 links. 
t
%Error opening tftp://255.255.255.255/ciscortr.cfg (Socket error)OWN: Line protocol on Interface FastEthernm will remov 
*Jun 26 10:05:13.335: %SYS-4-CONFIG_RESOLVE_FAILURE: System config parse from (t
*Jun 26 10:05:13.335: %SYS-4-CONFIG_RESOLVE_FAILURE: System config parse from (t
ftp://255.255.255.255/router-confg) failed
*Jun 26 10:05:13.335: %SYS-4-CONFIG_RESOLVE_FAILURE: System config parse from (t
ftp://255.255.255.255/ciscortr.chttp://www.cisco.com/wwl/export/crypto/tool/stqr
g.html

If you require further assistance please contact us by sending email to
[email protected].

Cisco 1801 (MPC8500) processor (revision 0x400) with 118784K/12288K bytes of mem
ory.
Processor board ID FHK1211F00H, with hardware revision 0000

9 FastEthernet interfaces
1 ISDN Basic Rate interface
1 ATM interface
31360K bytes of ATA CompactFlash (Read/Write)

Configuration register is 0x2102

Thank you so much for your help!!!!

Tom


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

Ok. sorry for the delayed response but end of finacial year here in Oz so I was a little tied up. No damage has been done to the router and we can indeed resolve you issue here. I can step you through some basic config commands to program up your router to suit your new office.

First, I have attached a simple diagram that it would be good if you could verify and add the detail for your set up requirements and repost. I can then design a simple config and guide you in how to load this config into your router simply and easily using TFTP.

Cheers

Wiz


----------

